# Coming Soon - WoodPenPro Group buy



## Russianwolf (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey all, I will be organizing a group buy for Woodpenpro likely in late September. It will be open to kits and blanks (I recall some asking me to include the blanks in the next buy), and what not. 

Just wanted to give people a heads up so they can plan their money. More info when the time comes, don't worry about replying with orders yet, this is just a warning that its coming (I hate needing something, ordering it, then seeing a group buy the next week. Or seeing one too late to participate).

When I have a firm start date, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 5, 2010)

I was wondering when the next sucker, um, VOLUNTEER, would step up for Jimmy's blanks! :wink:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh wonderful, the Mrs. and I are in.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah, I need the month to clear space in the shop to sort everything....... :biggrin:  I remember the photos from the last blank buy.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 5, 2010)

Will this include boxes


----------



## KiltedGunn (Aug 5, 2010)

I ordered kits from them two days ago...but I'm sure I'll need more by next month!


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 5, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> Will this include boxes



it will include anything he has on his site. I don't promise any discounts on the items until I hash everything out with Jimmy, but expect the normal 15% for greater than $300 at the very minimum. Pen kits from past experience are discounted at the 100 rate if we get 100 of that type (not plating specific). I'm not sure about the discounts on blanks or boxes as I haven't looked or talked about them yet. But I'll have all that info finalized when I post the buy.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 5, 2010)

Great I need some traditional rollerball I will place a small order cause I need them now. But I will hold off for a big order probably about 50. Also I would like to get a bunch of acrylics.

Thanks


----------



## Lenny (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## joeatact (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for letting us Know


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice timing.

I purchased about 400 kits from a guy getting out of the hobby several months ago, but I'm running low on a few styles now. WPP sells most of them.

.


----------



## arioux (Aug 6, 2010)

If you ship to Canada i'll be in for sure.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 6, 2010)

I have never ordered from him before so am not sure what he sells. Does he have a web site and what type kits does he sell???  Are these tawain kits or china kits???  Look forward to the buy.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 6, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> I have never ordered from him before so am not sure what he sells. Does he have a web site and what type kits does he sell??? Are these tawain kits or china kits??? Look forward to the buy.


 
http://www.woodpenpro.com/index.html


He's a member here his kits are good and good prices. I am going to get a bunch of acrylics he has a good variety and with quantity discount good prices.

.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 15, 2010)

I may have to postpone this buy guys.

I have a lot on my plate right now, including trying to plan a 2 week trip to SE Asia. It's going to be hectic until I get back in Mid November at least.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Sep 15, 2010)

Mike - when you're ready to do the group buy, I'd be interested in getting some of his acrylic blanks.  They're very nice.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I know how life can gang up on you and get in the way. I got a few too many ends burning myself trying to avoid catastrophic fire.Bummer I was saving had a bunch of $$$$$ for acrylics and a few kits. But thanks for letting us know I will just go ahead and order.Have a safe trip..


----------

